# Charlotte



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

NEW to this board, someone please tell me where the Charlotte match
is being held ?

12' ugly stick, AG6501C


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

With thanks to Tommy Farmer:

The field location for the Charlotte tournament is:

Metrolina Expo
7100 Statesville Rd
Charlotte, NC 28269


----------



## ohiocaster (Nov 29, 2008)

Is there a chance that there will be practice time available on Friday? Probably pulling in about 1-2 pm...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ohiocaster said:


> Is there a chance that there will be practice time available on Friday? Probably pulling in about 1-2 pm...


As long as weather permits, there will be people practicing Friday.

Just show up at the field and you'll likely to see at least a few others there already.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

We usually get practice time on a Friday PM. Depends when the organisers arrive with cones. Try asking on http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=1041 as well.

Brian


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Metrolina fairgrounds will be off of exit 16 on I-77 (Sunset rd.) If you are coming south, exit off , turn left and at 115 (Old Statesville rd) turn left and the fairgrounds will be on your right. Only 1-2 miles max off of I-77. If your coming north on I-77 exit off at exit 16 and turn right and then left at 115 (Old Statesville rd.)

Look forward to seeing you guys here.

By the way, can I get a roll call on who all plans to attend.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> Metrolina fairgrounds will be off of exit 16 on I-77 (Sunset rd.) If you are coming south, exit off , turn left and at 115 (Old Statesville rd) turn left and the fairgrounds will be on your right. Only 1-2 miles max off of I-77. If your coming north on I-77 exit off at exit 16 and turn right and then left at 115 (Old Statesville rd.)


*Correction*When you turn left off of Sunset road, it will be hwy 21 Statesville rd. not 115 Old Statesville rd.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

When is the match going on? What are the rules of competitions (basic)?


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*rules link*

There will be practice on Friday. I'll be there if doctors say ok. If not there will be someone their to help you. Ron Snell is the tournament director. Earl Blake is bringing the equipment.
Friday's practice will start as early as the casters arrive. Newcomers should wait until someone with experence arrives to set up the practice field.
Saturday 
Registration 7:30AM-9AM
Field setup began at 7:30 AM [help if you can]
Tournament starts at 9AM and stops at 5PM*
Sunday
Tournament resumes at 9AM and ends at 2PM*
*Each days stopping time may be extended or shorted if "ALL" casters agree to do so. Feel free to call or email me if there are any questions.
email [email protected]
phone 301-459-0763 cell 301-437-3046
Bob Sales/Sportcast USA


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I will be there sometime around or before noon on Friday, and am more than happy to help set up the field and work registration.

Evan


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

*Equipment arrival*

I will be arriving in Charlotte by 7:00 am Friday morning with the field equipment (cones, tape measures, sinkers. Etc.) 

Ron, I will make arrangement to bring you the equipment before I hit the sack. 

GOD BLESS!
Earl-DC aka TriniCast


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Rules of the casting competition can be found here:

SportCast USA Tournament Rules



See y'all there!

Evan


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Evan*

Thanks Evan I forgot to add the link. 
Bob


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I'll be there.

Brian


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*hey all*

hey all very rookie caster, been talking to some guys at work, trying to find time for me to try out this long distance cast thing, is there a website for long distance casting and stuff, 

thanks again

gasman


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

gasmanbucs said:


> hey all very rookie caster, been talking to some guys at work, trying to find time for me to try out this long distance cast thing, is there a website for long distance casting and stuff,
> 
> thanks again
> 
> gasman


There are various websites on the net dedicated to this sport. This may be one of the better interactive sites around. Grab a coke, a bucket of popcorn and sit back. There is always a topic of some sort going on to interest and improve distance. If you don't see a particular question you have being address in the past or present, start the thread yourself and ask it. There is PLENTY of qualified knowledge here to draw from. Good luck and welcome to the insanity.

Robert


----------

